# [SOLVED] 1 long beep 3 short problem.



## Fireface

Hello, people. I got a P5B Asus motherboard and everything was working fine until I normally did a shutdown on my PC and the next day it wasn't working. I had (and I still have) 1 long beep and 3 short beeps. 

After I was searching for the problem and the beep codes' meaning, I found out that the problem is the RAM or the video card. I tried to reseat everything, including the RAM and video card, but still, nothing works. When I open my PC, it takes about 20 seconds without a beep and then the 1 long and 3 short appear. After a pause of 2-3 secs, I get another 2 short beeps. 

The thing is that I can't understand how suddenly that happened while my pc was closed normally and was working without problem. Any advice that I can try more than reseating my video card or rams??

Thanks and sorry if this is the wrong section for such a thread like this.


----------



## DBCooper

*Re: 1 long beep 3 short problem.*

Hi Fireface,

I recommend testing your ram for any errors. Use a good memory testing program called "Memtest86+" to test your computer memory for any errors. Got to a working computer, download the program, put it onto a CD, and boot your computer to the Memtest86+ CD. Here is the link to the Memtest86+ program: Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool

Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Fireface

Thanks for your reply but I forgot to mention that nothing appears on my screen. My display stay on save mode (orange color led).


----------



## Tyree

*Re: 1 long beep 3 short problem.*

One Long and 3 Short Beeps refer to a RAM problem for AMI Bios.
The two beeps later indicate a graphics problem.
Remove all the RAM, power on the PC and listen for a repeated single beep from the Mobo speaker. If you hear that beep the Mobo is probably OK.
Brand & Model of CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Fireface

After a full search I find out that those beeps means ram or video card problems indeed. I don't know what BIOS version I'm running (AMI etc.) but I really tried to take off the rams and the repeated beeps came up. So as you said MOBO works fine ( I don't know what MOBO is tbh). My standard rams are transcend 2x 1 gb. Though my friend gave me 2 x1 gb apacer rams and I used them fine for about 2 months (used them fine means they fully worked and recognized as 4gb of ram from the system). I also tried use the standard rams in different slots but still same problem. So finally I checked to remove the graphics card from the pc and power it on and still same beeps followed by 2 small beeps. My graphic card is 9800GT on 250 or 512 memory.

I figured out that when I'm taking the graphics card out the beeps are made instantly 1 long 3 short and then 2 short. But when the card is on, it takes about 20 secs until the beeps appear.
So I'm pretty sure the problem is the video card. 

Though, the fan is working fine. I tried to reseat it and even pushing it more and power on but still fail. 

Plus sometimes when I power on the pc a strange smell coming out but doesn't smell like burn, something more mechanical smell, weird one.

Finally after 1 long 3 short beeps there are 3 short beeps and not 2. And now my pc shuts down after those 3 beeps. So back to RAM problems.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: 1 long beep 3 short problem.*

have you followed the advice above and downloaded memtest 86 to test your ram?

memtest should be run with one stick installed for several passes then swap sticks and run again for several passes.


----------



## Fireface

It doesn't showing anything on the screen mate. How am I supposed to boot a CD. Nothing showing up and my pc sometimes doing 1 long 3 short then 2 short and somtimes 1 long 3 short then 3 short.... *** is going on that's pissing me off :S


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: 1 long beep 3 short problem.*

you dont see anything on screen at all.

try a cmos reset.

switch power off at wall do not unplug
open the case a locate the battery
remove the battery
if there are jumpers move the jumper from 1 & 2 to 2 & 3 or clr cmos
press power button
put battery back in
if you moved the jumper then move it back to its original position
put battery back in
close case
switch on at wall
power up.


----------



## Fireface

So I took out the battery and moved a jumper somewhere near the butter to from 1 2 to 2 3. And I wait 5-10 min right?


----------



## Tyree

*Re: 1 long beep 3 short problem.*



Fireface said:


> So I took out the battery and moved a jumper somewhere near the butter to from 1 2 to 2 3. And I wait 5-10 min right?


Correct.
After clearing the CMOS, try booting with one stick of the original RAM.

Mixing RAM brands/specs commonly causes issues. Filling all the RAM slots on the Mobo can cause Voltage issues.


----------



## Fireface

So I change the jumper back to 1 2 from 2 3 putting battery back and then I star y pc? Or start and then change jumper and put battery on?


----------



## Tyree

*Re: 1 long beep 3 short problem.*

If you use the jumper you do not need to remove the battery. UNPLUG the power cord to the PSU, push the Power button a few times, move the jumper from pins 1 & 2 to pins 2 & 3 for ten seconds, move the jumper back to pins 1 & 2, attempt to boot using one stick of the original RAM.


----------



## Fireface

I did it with jumper and the battery but still nothing happened. 1 long 3 short. I'm doing something wrong or the CMOS reset doesn't even help my situation.


----------



## dai

*Re: 1 long beep 3 short problem.*

these are the actual asus instructions

cmos reset
turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
reinsert the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage


----------



## Fireface

I got Asus P5B motherboard.
Intel core 2 duo @ 2.6
nvidia GeForce 9800GT
2 x1 transcend and 2 x1 apacer ram.
Chieftec PSU @ 450watt


----------



## dai

*Re: 1 long beep 3 short problem.*

upgrade the psu to a quality 80+ 550w or better

this is the best value 

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply

Power Supply Information and Selection - Tech Support Forum


----------



## Fireface

I'll upgrade my PC to an iMac.


----------



## dai

*Re: 1 long beep 3 short problem.*

to me that would be a downgrade


----------



## Fireface

No wai


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: 1 long beep 3 short problem.*

yes way


----------



## Fireface

Anyways I'll quit fixing my pc until I get another one..


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: 1 long beep 3 short problem.*

why not fix it?


----------



## Fireface

Because I tried everything and doesn't work. And I can't buy different PSU or RAM or whatever because I'm out of y hometown to another city for college.

So, I dont have the economical help to buy new hardware. 

Nor the CMOS reset worked neither reseating everything.. 

I'm officially pissed off by a machine that isn't working suddenly a morning I tried to start it up. This is so bad.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: 1 long beep 3 short problem.*

not sure I understand. Why cant you buy a psu or ram where you are now? you dont have to buy it where your from.


----------



## Fireface

No money here  plus the economical power are my parents


----------



## Fireface

By the way, how can I know if my BIOS is IBM or AWARD or w/e?? I got Asus p5b...maybe Asus using a standard bios you may know and tell me.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: 1 long beep 3 short problem.*

usually when you start the pc it will say ami bios are whatever at the top of the screen.


----------



## Fireface

Another thing.. Each part of the hardware on the MOBO has it's own beep?? Or there's a beeper generally that beeps for any problem? I mean graphic card, ram, hard drive use 1 beeper in the MOBO or 3 for each part. Because in my case the beeps coming out from the hard drives even if they aren't wired...


----------



## dai

*Re: 1 long beep 3 short problem.*

the beeps are bios beep codes which you can check here

Bios - BIOS Central


----------



## Fireface

Well I know that. But with some more investigation people are saying that someone waited for the beeps and the keyboard to light up and he just pressed ctrl+alt+del and his PC restarted. Someone changed his MOBO and that worked. Another guy changed the graphic card and that worked. But those peeps the pc died while it was working. In my case I shut it down and the next day had the beeps. I don't even have a reason to say "that thing destroyed my pc". Why those machines are so f*cked up??


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: 1 long beep 3 short problem.*

well most issues caused are basically down to human error for example:- using low quality parts like the psu for instance whilst it may seem economical at the time it could end up being very expensive, using low quality ram again this can cause all sorts of issues, not cleaning dust out of the system can cause overheating therefore damage. Not grounding yourself whilst working inside the pc can cause ESD and destroy components etc etc


----------



## Fireface

Yes, my pc had different mini issues though I could be happy if it was working and suddenly shutted down and never work than this thing happening now. I tried everything and nothing works out until I finish my exams in college and buy some new hardware. So there's no solution, just replacing the hardware. Anyway, thanks all for the replies and if I have any other question I may ask it here.

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Fireface

I fixed it. It was a VRAM problem as my bios is AMI. So I changed video card and it's ok.


----------



## dai

*Re: 1 long beep 3 short problem.*

what video card you need to have upgraded the psu to run it or you will be losing another card


----------



## Fireface

Well I got a fail ati Radeon hd 5450. That's not as good as my 9800GT but still I bought it 43 euros just to have a pc. I'm gonna have an upgrade soon so it's ok.


----------

